# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Los agroquímicos, menos productivos que la agricultura ecológica en zonas semiáridas

## Jonasino

> Tras más de 15 años de análisis, investigadores del Museo Nacional de Ciencias Naturales (MNCN-CSIC) han demostrado en ambientes semiáridos que, en términos de eficiencia energética, la agricultura ecológica es más productiva que los sistemas en los que se utilizan productos agroquímicos. Asimismo han comprobado que la rotación del cultivo de cereales con plantas leguminosas es, frente al monocultivo, la forma más eficiente de cultivar en estas regiones.
> 
> El equipo de investigadores se propuso averiguar la eficiencia energética de tres maneras de trabajar la tierra y cuatro tipos de rotación de cultivos en zonas semiáridas. Para ello analizaron la cantidad de energía que era necesario aportar al sistema (maquinaria, fertilizantes, herbicidas, etc) por hectárea y año frente a la energía obtenida, es decir, la cantidad de cosecha.
> 
> Se trata de regiones en las que urge hacer una agricultura diferente de la que se hace en lugares más húmedos porque las condiciones ambientales de estos lugares hace que los productos agroquímicos sean poco eficientes, explica Carlos Lacasta, investigador del MNCN. El trabajo se publicó en Soil and Tillage Research.
> 
> Durante 15 años se estudió el rendimiento del cultivo ecológico, en el que no se utiliza ningún tipo de producto agroquímico; el cultivo de conservación, en el que no se labra el suelo para preservarlo de la erosión pero se usan fertilizantes y herbicidas que evitan el crecimiento de las hierbas y el cultivo convencional, en el que se utilizan todos los recursos disponibles para obtener la máxima productividad.
> 
> Asimismo, se analizó el balance de energía aportada y energía obtenida con cuatro formas de rotación de cultivos: cebada y barbecho; cebada y veza (una leguminosa); cebada y girasol y monocultivo de cebada.
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------

